# What are you listening to? YES!



## ghostnote (May 17, 2021)

What's your favorite? Happy to see also King Crimson or other progressive bands! Maybe I can discover some hidden gems, would be great!


----------



## PeterN (Jun 23, 2021)

The hood


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2021)

Here you go


----------



## Jish (Jun 23, 2021)

Still better than anything I've actually been able to do in the past year(s).


----------



## Brian2112 (Jun 24, 2021)

Oldie but classic with orchestra! Steve Hacket. Firth of Fifth (Fourth) lol

Took this shot from Edinburgh castle looking down on Firth. I played this tune on piano at rail station in Dundee (I think it was Dundee).


----------



## Brian2112 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hidden Gem.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jun 25, 2021)

I grew up with prog and the reason I became a musician were bands like Yes, KC, Genesis and first of all these guys. Before a lot of them disappeared a few years later For many years. Not everything that calls itself progressive was and is advanced and progressive……..But this band…..I saw them on stage in 1979 and it‘s still one of the best shows I‘ve seen in my life.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jun 25, 2021)

Frank Zappa.
Don Ellis.

Any and all.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 25, 2021)

O yes.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

These are worth donning the headphones for. Some very cute production:




-----
--------


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 2, 2021)

In keeping with the original Yes video, this is my favorite progressive rock band:


----------



## manw (Jul 3, 2021)

An underrated band that IMO deserves a lot more popularity than it's got :


----------



## bill5 (Sep 10, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> What's your favorite? Happy to see also King Crimson or other progressive bands! Maybe I can discover some hidden gems, would be great!



Drama was quite an underrated album IMO. That song just screams "Yes in the 80s" - lol @ the Adam Ant sunglasses  

My .02:


----------



## RobbertZH (Sep 11, 2021)

Probably less known, The Enid is an symphonic rock band from the UK who started in the 70s.

Of all bands playing progressive rock, I think they are one of the most symphonic of all.

On progarchives, a reviewer said:
`Quite simply, no other band quite managed to bring together a combination of classical music techniques and styles, high-calibre technical proficiency and musicianship, and emotional breadth and depth as the Enid - and it's the emotional aspects of the music which are given priority. From the playfulness of the Fool, to the fear evoked by The Last Judgement or Death, to the warmth of The Lovers and The Sun, the compositions never fail to evoke an incredible depth of feeling that other bands of the time sometimes struggle to convey - and all without saying a word.`

The embedded youtube player below starts with the first song and on finish automatically continues with the rest of the (instrumental) songs of the album.


----------



## RobbertZH (Sep 11, 2021)

The Mandalaband is also an English symphonic rock band you may not know.
Their second album is called "The Eye of Wendor".

I do not know any other progressive rock band that was able to evoke such a fantasy atmosphere !

The embedded youtube player below starts with the first song and on finish automatically continues with the rest of the songs of the album.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 11, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> What's your favorite? Happy to see also King Crimson or other progressive bands! Maybe I can discover some hidden gems, would be great!



A recent find that surprised me: EARDANCE. A relatively unknown group out of Chicago (1982). Imagine Yes meets David Byrne with Fripp on geetar. Shame only one album. 



Speaking of Fripp, his wife (Toyah) did an stunning version of 21st Century Schizoid Man that made my head turn and take notice: 


Keep the prog going,
Bill


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 12, 2021)

manw said:


> An underrated band that IMO deserves a lot more popularity than it's got :



See my Hidden Gem above. Yea you really have to search for the great stuff.


----------



## StillLife (Sep 12, 2021)

Van der Graaf Generator - Still Life

if you don‘t know them: do yourself a favor and take a listen!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

If this was meant to be a thread only about YES (the band), "Owner of a Lonely Heart" is one of theirs I like.

Recently I've been playing this a few times:


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2021)

First heard at the now gone Kesl's Coney Island in Gainesville, FL:


----------



## Brian2112 (Nov 17, 2021)

Is it Jazz fusion or Progressive Rock or both? Who cares, its great!
This an example of the dominance of western culture. So there! 

Hey @Mike Greene when can we expect Progressive, Jazz, Djent Creator?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 17, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> What's your favorite? Happy to see also King Crimson or other progressive bands! Maybe I can discover some hidden gems, would be great!


The Buggles era of Yes is probably the least interesting to me. For my part, Jon Anderson is the voice of Yes... but I guess it was weird time for them. I'm glad they survived.

My favorite Yes is Close to the Edge - maybe it's because that's the first album of theirs I heard? But to me it's prog royalty - Squire, Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe at their finest. This song makes me want to break out a Mellotron:


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 17, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The Buggles era of Yes is probably the least interesting to me. For my part, Jon Anderson is the voice of Yes... but I guess it was weird time for them. I'm glad they survived.
> 
> My favorite Yes is Close to the Edge - maybe it's because that's the first album of theirs I heard? But to me it's prog royalty - Squire, Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe at their finest. This song makes me want to break out a Mellotron:



Maybe I wouldn't exactly say "survived" as Chris Squire had passed away and Jon Anderson got fired from the current official line-up. Steve Howe has taken over and I think he hired the singer from a former tribute band. Though speaking of the Buggles, I believe that Geoff Downes is the current keyboard player. Their recent album does have a couple interesting tunes and I may eventually pick it up, though I wouldn't place it in the Close to the Edge category. In many respects it was a music of that time.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 17, 2021)

Drive Home …..Steve Wilson prodigious composer ,producer engineer,Guthrie Govan virtuoso guitarist ,Gavin Harrison virtusoso percussionist


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 18, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The Buggles era of Yes is probably the least interesting to me. For my part, Jon Anderson is the voice of Yes... but I guess it was weird time for them. I'm glad they survived.
> 
> My favorite Yes is Close to the Edge - maybe it's because that's the first album of theirs I heard? But to me it's prog royalty - Squire, Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe at their finest. This song makes me want to break out a Mellotron:



I received Close to the Edge as a Christmas present in 1972. I was 11 years old then and I'm still listening to it! Without doubt my favourite album.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 18, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> Drive Home …..Steve Wilson prodigious composer ,producer engineer,Guthrie Govan virtuoso guitarist ,Gavin Harrison virtusoso percussionist



The guitar solo here is absolutely incredible. Big fan of SW, particularly The Raven and Hand Cannot Erase.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 18, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The Buggles era of Yes is probably the least interesting to me. For my part, Jon Anderson is the voice of Yes... but I guess it was weird time for them. I'm glad they survived.
> 
> My favorite Yes is Close to the Edge - maybe it's because that's the first album of theirs I heard? But to me it's prog royalty - Squire, Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe at their finest. This song makes me want to break out a Mellotron:



Drama is such a good album. Not only when compared to what came before (Tormato), but also in its own right. 



shropshirelad said:


> The guitar solo here is absolutely incredible. Big fan of SW, particularly The Raven and Hand Cannot Erase.


I guess I am one of the few who isn't the biggest fan of his solo work. Drive Home (and mainly the guitar solo) and the title track are great. But in the end the debut is still my favourite.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 18, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Drama is such a good album. Not only when compared to what came before (Tormato), but also in its own right.


Agreed


----------



## plague (Nov 22, 2021)

From the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 4, 2022)

Just found out about this composer tonight... (Link to a documentary about him in my signature).


----------



## parapentep70 (Oct 4, 2022)

10 minutes ago I noticed by accident that Spotify finally included prog band U.K.'s best album "Danger Money". I am sure it was not there a few months ago, I could only find some live versions or their first album but not this masterpiece. Listening to at the moment 

I was listening to Yes (Relayer), then... UK finally included!!!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 4, 2022)

parapentep70 said:


> 10 minutes ago I noticed by accident that Spotify finally included prog band U.K.'s best album "Danger Money".


Had the pleasure of seeing UK live at a club in Toronto (late 70s). Virtuosic talent displayed by Bruford thru to Hollingsworth. 

Listening to now:

Porcupine Tree (Steve Wilson, Gavin Harrison) just rolled through Toronto on tour featuring their new album _CLOSER/CONTINUATION_. My favorite track #7 gives me an early Genesis and Gentle Giant vibe:



Cheers, Bill


----------



## Akarin (Oct 4, 2022)

The mix is exceptional.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 4, 2022)

parapentep70 said:


> 10 minutes ago I noticed by accident that Spotify finally included prog band U.K.'s best album "Danger Money". I am sure it was not there a few months ago, I could only find some live versions or their first album but not this masterpiece. Listening to at the moment
> 
> I was listening to Yes (Relayer), then... UK finally included!!!


It has been there for a short while. A great album. Both of them.


----------

